# Kribensis Pictures!



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
Could you all post pictures of your kribensis? :thumb: 
I'll post mine a little later.
I tryed this on another part of the discussion, but I didn't get very many results.
Thanks!
Manoah
8)


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

O.K. These are my first pictures on this so this is what to do to see my pictures...
copy the links below and paste them on the www.
Then you'll see my pictures. Do that for all my pictures.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3348434458


__
https://flic.kr/p/3348436424


__
https://flic.kr/p/3347593179


__
https://flic.kr/p/3347586099

Please tell me if these are working for you and what you think of my fish. My tank is a planted 5 gallon corner with an aquarium equipment filter and a hydor heater.
I have 1 male kribs, 1 cory catfish, 1 kuli loach, and 1 gold mystery snail in my tank.
Also, don't forget to post your own pictures of kribensis!

Thanks,

Manoah


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

here ya go
Manoah Marton


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful photographs Manoah!


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I think there is a site out specificaly for Kribs (www.thekrib.com - edit: site not updated for some time). These are old photos, they were in a 75G tank at the time. They were a mated pair, but I no longer have them.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful Pair!
Also, is my 5 big enough for my single kribensis?
Thanks!
Any more pictures would be appreciated!
Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Now I know how you posted the pictures.
I'll give you some more later!
Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are my pictures!










In case you were wondering, I've just remodeled my tank, so that's why all my pictures are different. They were all taken in the same tank.
Thanks!
Manoah


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

here's my girl!


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

now thats a krib!!
show standard


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just wondering, how exactly did you post your pictures so I can see them?
(e.g. Isis24's pictures?) I can't figure out how. I'll post more pictures when I figure out how...
Also, do you know what the max. lenghth for a male kribensis is?
Any more pictures would be great!
Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Also, due to extreme aggression on the kribs part, I no longer have the catfish in the tank.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Manoah Marton said:


> I was just wondering, how exactly did you post your pictures so I can see them?
> (e.g. Isis24's pictures?) I can't figure out how. I'll post more pictures when I figure out how...
> Also, do you know what the max. lenghth for a male kribensis is?
> Any more pictures would be great!
> Manoah


You have to sign up on a site like photobucket. Once you upload some of your pictures onto the site, just copy/paste the image code. If you move your cursor over a picture in your album, the image code will show up just under it.

I think male kribs can get up to 4".

willmaddoxUK, thanks for the compliments! It's too bad that's she's a very badly behaved girl! But then again...so full of personality!


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

> willmaddoxUK, thanks for the compliments! It's too bad that's she's a very badly behaved girl! But then again...so full of personality!


its ok  you dont have to sign up to photo bucket. www.tinypic.com
its all free no sign up, and its easy to use


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering why my kribs was so much lighter than the other's posted here.  
Thanks, any more pictures would be great! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's another..


__
https://flic.kr/p/3350065519

Well...what do you think? That's him after a good meal! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

In case anyone is still looking...here's another picture...










Please comment!

Manoah


----------

